# It's final....I'm divorced!



## Keedy (Aug 6, 2011)

My divorced is final and I must admit I am so happy to put this behind me. I will admit that this was a very trying time for me, and I felt like each day I awoke there was a heavy burden on my shoulders. Now, I feel like that heavy burden has been lifted. Now, I think about how to move on with my new life. I can't say that I am not afraid of what my future may or may not hold, but I am excited to see what's ahead for me. I have found someone who I adore and we enjoy spending time with one another. Let's just say I didn't think this was possible.

I was afraid to be open and vulnerable in fear that I may be hurt and I wouldn't be able to deal with the dissapointment, but I stepped out on faith and I took a chance on love. I am so happy I decided to make that decision. 

If you have gone through the fire of a divorce and are afraid of taking a leap out on faith....I am here to tell you that it's ok. Take a leap and know that it may seem impossible, but with time everything will be ok. 

Remember with time all wounds eventually heal.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Great! Now time to change _Length of Current Relationship_ on your profile! It's the little things, Keedy, it's the little things.:bounce:


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Aw, I'm happy for you that you're feeling good about your life, and happy to see that you found someone else that you love. Best wishes for 2017!


----------



## jimrich (Sep 26, 2010)

Keedy said:


> I have found someone who I adore and we enjoy spending time with one another. Let's just say I didn't think this was possible.


Now it might help both of you to study relationship tips and skills (google it) to LEARN HOW to hold onto an keep the love and respect that you have found together and NOT repeat the same mistakes the ruined your other relationship(s).
good luck


----------



## Keedy (Aug 6, 2011)

EunuchMonk said:


> Great! Now time to change _Length of Current Relationship_ on your profile! It's the little things, Keedy, it's the little things.:bounce:


Jimrich....you are absolutely correct! It's official now I've changed my status! Yes, progress. Thank you


----------



## Keedy (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks a bunch...I am so happy!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the other side! It's a great place to be


----------



## Keedy (Aug 6, 2011)

FeministInPink said:


> Welcome to the other side! It's a great place to be


Thank you FeministlnPink

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats on the new chapter in your life!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Nothing worthwhile in life comes easy.... wouldn't be worthwhile then. Always remember, always darkest before the dawn.

To find what you have, one must take risks.... small risk / small reward.... huge risk / huge reward.

Have had two relationships since D, one was almost two years, the other, recently ended.

Yet I took a risk, and don't regret it one damn bit. I had "the time of my life"


----------



## Keedy (Aug 6, 2011)

Chuck71 said:


> Nothing worthwhile in life comes easy.... wouldn't be worthwhile then. Always remember, always darkest before the dawn.
> 
> To find what you have, one must take risks.... small risk / small reward.... huge risk / huge reward.
> 
> ...


You are so right Chuck71. Life is to precious to take for granted. I truly feel as if I am now living. Before I only felt like I was just existing. No more...uts time to live life to the fullest with no regrets! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

